# Converting a garage into a wine cellar. Need advise on insulation and climate control



## Dhaynes (Jul 4, 2015)

My wife and I have run out of places to store our bottles of wine. We live in a split level house with three levels that was built in the early 50's. The bottom level is the only one that stays cool enough year round to store wine and even then it gets up to around 75 or so in the summer. There is a fully enclosed single car garage that is approximately 14'x20' that we are thinking of turning into a combination winery and wine cellar. We are in the south so it gets pretty hot in the summer and cold in the winter. The Garage does not have any climate control and is not insulated.

There is a double sliding window on one exterior wall that is plenty wide enough for window unit for cooling and heating but the exterior walls which are brick veneer are not insulated. We are thinking of putting some type of insulation on the inside walls and ceiling. It doesn't have to be that ascetically pleasing just has to be effective and not cost a fortune. Has anyone done this before? If so what did you use? We are thinking about just using sheets of styrofoam and screwing them to the drywall but have no idea what thickness we need. 

We're also planning to put in a deep utility sink to clean our equipment with an exhaust vent about it vented to the outside to take care of the fumes. Also planning on a work bench and cabinets for storage and a refrigerator for storing anything that needs to be kept cold. Luckily it is already wired for 220V. We'd like to have a stainless steel utility sink but the cost for that may be to high unless someone has a good source. The polypropylene ones at Lowes are about $100 so we might have to settle for that but we're worried about staining. I would appreciate any suggestions that anyone cares to offer.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 4, 2015)

What I did, I spent a lot of time browsing the threads in this category. I mixed and matched ideas from different projects to make mine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Check the used restaurant equipment stores for sinks or look for auctions where food service companies are going out of business.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 4, 2015)

are any of the basement walls below ground. if so do not insulate that wall but place the room around it . basically two walls insulated against one wall not insulated but against the ground. this will keep that wall cool and actually help in cooling the whole area.
I have used the plastic sinks found at Lowe's and they stay stainless if you wash immediately after use. best bet is used equipment at restaurant store.


----------



## Dhaynes (Jul 4, 2015)

It's all above ground. There are three walls that are exterior walls and one common wall with house. The garage door was removed years ago and replaced with French door with glass panels on both side. These are going to need some heavy curtains to block the heat and light.


----------



## Thig (Jul 4, 2015)

I would consider something on those doors to block the sunlight from ever getting to the dark curtains. That is just going to create a greenhouse effect between the glass and the curtain. Maybe a dark tint on the glass or even paint it from the inside.


----------



## Dhaynes (Jul 5, 2015)

Photos of the garage - Front, Longest exterior wall with window for A/C & Inside shared wall with the house, water and drain are about 15' away on the other side of the wall. The garage is on a slab but the house has a crawl space.


----------



## LiliPrincess (Nov 19, 2016)

An older thread I know, but this might help for anyone reading this post down the line who is thinking of building a wine cellar


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 19, 2016)

spray your walls with foam insulation poly i think the kind that gets hard forget cellulose or bat fiberglass, put blown in fiberglass in your ceiling 12 inch thick, and put at least 2 air vents so your addict don't dry rot, , put as big a 220 volt ac unit as you can get, 220 AC units burn 1/2 the electric as 110/115 does, i use a 29000btu window backup in my place, i live in the south as well i can swing meat in my home for $160 a month. a 110 unit would run close to twice that, always go at east half again bigger then they say, the unit will run less and cost way less monthly, my home calls for a 1/2 to 3/4 ton central air unit, i put in a five ton unit, it like my backup unit costs me $160 or less a month during the summer , if you need a little heat come winters get a five burner wall space heater stove vent less, radiant eat, never ever a blue flame, blue flame heats your air and burns lots more gas, radiant heats your walls ceilings floors, way cheaper, and better on your wine since it don't ovrr heat your air before your Add to struck shire i did construction most all my life i built my first FHA home by myself at age 15 . i went on to build commercial then commercial retail,,, then custom laminates and custom trims, i have tools to make any company envious , i had planned to build a shop when i retired, didn't count on my body falling apart, LOL
but every morning i awake to see i know i am blessed and i am happy to boot remember you buy material once you pay gas and electric bills monthly for the rest of your life,,,,,,,,,,, 
.Dawg





Dhaynes said:


> My wife and I have run out of places to store our bottles of wine. We live in a split level house with three levels that was built in the early 50's. The bottom level is the only one that stays cool enough year round to store wine and even then it gets up to around 75 or so in the summer. There is a fully enclosed single car garage that is approximately 14'x20' that we are thinking of turning into a combination winery and wine cellar. We are in the south so it gets pretty hot in the summer and cold in the winter. The Garage does not have any climate control and is not insulated.
> 
> There is a double sliding window on one exterior wall that is plenty wide enough for window unit for cooling and heating but the exterior walls which are brick veneer are not insulated. We are thinking of putting some type of insulation on the inside walls and ceiling. It doesn't have to be that ascetically pleasing just has to be effective and not cost a fortune. Has anyone done this before? If so what did you use? We are thinking about just using sheets of styrofoam and screwing them to the drywall but have no idea what thickness we need.
> 
> We're also planning to put in a deep utility sink to clean our equipment with an exhaust vent about it vented to the outside to take care of the fumes. Also planning on a work bench and cabinets for storage and a refrigerator for storing anything that needs to be kept cold. Luckily it is already wired for 220V. We'd like to have a stainless steel utility sink but the cost for that may be to high unless someone has a good source. The polypropylene ones at Lowes are about $100 so we might have to settle for that but we're worried about staining. I would appreciate any suggestions that anyone cares to offer.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 19, 2016)

screw on Styrofoam 1 inch will work great as well on walls and ceiling,, still go with a radiant vent less space heater wall hanging and a big window 220 volt AC unit, and make sure to put a couple vents either in your gables or turbine vents in your roof over your car port,,,
dry rot and sweating in the addict will cost you down the line a big bunch of money,,,,
and remember utility bills are for every, a few eter bucks up front will save you tons of money over time,,,
dawg 





Dhaynes said:


> My wife and I have run out of places to store our bottles of wine. We live in a split level house with three levels that was built in the early 50's. The bottom level is the only one that stays cool enough year round to store wine and even then it gets up to around 75 or so in the summer. There is a fully enclosed single car garage that is approximately 14'x20' that we are thinking of turning into a combination winery and wine cellar. We are in the south so it gets pretty hot in the summer and cold in the winter. The Garage does not have any climate control and is not insulated.
> 
> There is a double sliding window on one exterior wall that is plenty wide enough for window unit for cooling and heating but the exterior walls which are brick veneer are not insulated. We are thinking of putting some type of insulation on the inside walls and ceiling. It doesn't have to be that ascetically pleasing just has to be effective and not cost a fortune. Has anyone done this before? If so what did you use? We are thinking about just using sheets of styrofoam and screwing them to the drywall but have no idea what thickness we need.
> 
> We're also planning to put in a deep utility sink to clean our equipment with an exhaust vent about it vented to the outside to take care of the fumes. Also planning on a work bench and cabinets for storage and a refrigerator for storing anything that needs to be kept cold. Luckily it is already wired for 220V. We'd like to have a stainless steel utility sink but the cost for that may be to high unless someone has a good source. The polypropylene ones at Lowes are about $100 so we might have to settle for that but we're worried about staining. I would appreciate any suggestions that anyone cares to offer.


----------



## KathyVann2 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dhaynes said:


> My wife and I have run out of places to store our bottles of wine. We live in a split level house with three levels that was built in the early 50's. The bottom level is the only one that stays cool enough year round to store wine and even then it gets up to around 75 or so in the summer. There is a fully enclosed single car garage that is approximately 14'x20' that we are thinking of turning into a combination winery and wine cellar. We are in the south so it gets pretty hot in the summer and cold in the winter. The Garage does not have any climate control and is not insulated.
> 
> There is a double sliding window on one exterior wall that is plenty wide enough for window unit for cooling and heating but the exterior walls which are brick veneer are not insulated. We are thinking of putting some type of insulation on the inside walls and ceiling. It doesn't have to be that ascetically pleasing just has to be effective and not cost a fortune. Has anyone done this before? If so what did you use? We are thinking about just using sheets of styrofoam and screwing them to the drywall but have no idea what thickness we need.
> 
> We're also planning to put in a deep utility sink to clean our equipment with an exhaust vent about it vented to the outside to take care of the fumes. Also planning on a work bench and cabinets for storage and a refrigerator for storing anything that needs to be kept cold. Luckily it is already wired for 220V. We'd like to have a stainless steel utility sink but the cost for that may be to high unless someone has a good source. The polypropylene ones at Lowes are about $100 so we might have to settle for that but we're worried about staining. I would appreciate any suggestions that anyone cares to offer.



I just found an useful article with tips for properly storing wine in cellar . It had more information like the best temperature, humidity, bottle placement, light and don'ts. Hope it'll help beginners like me to know the requirements and conditions for proper storage of wine.


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 23, 2016)

Listen to Dawg. All I'd add is I'd build out the French doors to solid wall, steel door, or build a curtain wall inside. That glass will make any control stability next to impossible. I too would like a stainless restaurant sink, but here in the sticks they are pricy! I use the Lowe's fiberglass one, it does tend to stain, when it does I fill it with cold water and an oxygen cleaner and let it sit overnight. Shiny bright in the morning..

As for spray foam, energy wise it is great, but I'd make sure it is done off gassing before I brought in anything other than bottled wine. Press on, that many sq ft is worth the work


----------

